# Anyone interested in a post Turkey Day HERF? (CA Bay Area)?



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone interested in HERFing on 24 Novemeber? I know it's right after Thanksgiving, but figured I'd gauge an interest.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Saturday the 24th isn't bad. Black Friday wouldn't be that bad either for those who don't like to fight crowds :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

butterbeezy said:


> Saturday the 24th isn't bad. Black Friday wouldn't be that bad either for those who don't like to fight crowds :ss


Man, you missed a GREAT HERF!

Good sticks, good food, good gorillas. It rocked!! :tu


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm up for it.:tu:tu

Had a great time at the last one.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for the Herf Darrell. But thats too far for me. Had to vote no. Plus all I have left are CAO's.:r


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Man, you missed a GREAT HERF!
> 
> Good sticks, good food, good gorillas. It rocked!! :tu


Apparently so... you're already planning for next month LOL... I hope i can make it this time :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> Thanks for the Herf Darrell. But thats too far for me. Had to vote no. Plus all I have left are CAO's.:r


:r

You're a bastard, Jeff. Just in case you had not been reminded today. :bn


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Ill be there in spirit!!


----------

